# Colubrids > Hognose >  Madagascar Hognose  (New Pics)

## Whodinidunit

Got around to shooting some new pics of my family.  Here is my Madagascar Hognose named Wilbur.















Hope you enjoy them.

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (07-21-2013),_SNIKTTIME_ (01-01-2010)

----------


## SNIKTTIME

Those are awesome !!

----------

Whodinidunit (01-02-2010)

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

That's an awesome snake! I'm not too familiar with hognose other than our native species. Didn't know there were some that got that big.

----------

Whodinidunit (01-02-2010)

----------


## juggalo_415

Noice snake. :Good Job: 
Btw does anyone know any Malagasy Hog breeders?

----------

Whodinidunit (01-02-2010)

----------


## Whodinidunit

I dont know of anyone actively breeding them, I heard there are only 25 of these in the US currently.  If i could find a female for my male it might be something i may like to try.

----------


## Southernshooter

Beautiful hog

----------

Whodinidunit (01-02-2010)

----------


## crescend

I just purchased a western Hog Nose and he is really cute. he is tiny. i have seen a good sised eastern but had noo idea they were that big.

----------

Whodinidunit (01-02-2010)

----------


## leper65

Nice! You don't see those very often around here.

Here's a few for sale on kingsnake.com

http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=6&de=744345

----------

juggalo_415 (01-03-2010),Whodinidunit (01-02-2010)

----------


## RedDevil

> I just purchased a western Hog Nose and he is really cute. he is tiny. i have seen a good sised eastern but had noo idea they were that big.


These aren't related to the North American Hogs at all aside from their common name. I recall reading somewhere that they were actually more closely related to Naja than they are to Heterodon, but don't quote me on that.

You typically don't see many for sale, but I'm pretty positive there are a lot more than 25 around. Especially considering that it is not unheard of for them to have single clutches that large.

Pretty sure there was a seller on KS not long ago that had four breeder pairs for sale. Not sure if he still has them, though.

----------

Whodinidunit (01-08-2010)

----------


## singingtothewheat

dude that is a huge hoggy.  They are rear fanged too I'd guess?

----------

Whodinidunit (01-08-2010)

----------


## mainbutter

That hognose is a real HOG!!  :Very Happy:

----------

Whodinidunit (01-08-2010)

----------


## Whodinidunit

> dude that is a huge hoggy.  They are rear fanged too I'd guess?


Yes, they are still rear fanged.  and as far as the venomous. I cannot seem to find any real concrete info if it is like the north american versions or if it is more potent or anything

----------


## juggalo_415

> Yes, they are still rear fanged.  and as far as the venomous. I cannot seem to find any real concrete info if it is like the north american versions or if it is more potent or anything


http://www.toxinology.com/fusebox.cf...play&id=SN1618

----------

Whodinidunit (01-09-2010)

----------


## Neal

That is a nice hog, one of the bigger ones i've seen so far.

----------

Whodinidunit (01-09-2010)

----------


## zackw419

Bad a** snake man!

----------

